# Best , favorites Overtures and Preludes



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Hi, looking for a Overtures and Preludes

My favorites are from Beethoven ...

And today listenig Mozart: Overture - 'La Clemenza di Tito'


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

I think when it comes to overtures, Tchaikovsky is a unique master. All his overtures are top-class.
Mozart is great as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten : Prelude
Brahms - Tragic Overture
Weber - Der Freischütz : Overture
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
Shostakovich - Overture on Russian and Kirghiz Themes
Rossini - William Tell : Overture
Wagner - Parsifal : Prelude to Act 1
Mozart - Zauberflöte : Overture
Beethoven : Egmont Overture
Schubert - Rosamunde Overture

...just to whet your appetite :tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Figaro, Magic Flute, Bartered Bride, Consecration of the House, Vec Makropulos, Beatrice et Benedic, Corsair, Benvenuto Cellini, Midsummer Night's Dream, Peer Gynt


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Carl Nielsen - Helios Overture. I love a slow build up.


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

My top favourites at the moment from each category:

- Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture
- Chopin's Prelude 17 in A Flat Major


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Enough said... my fav overture amongst many:






and


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some faves:

Beethoven, Leonore #3, Egmont, Consecration of the House
Berlioz, Roman Carnival
Mozart, Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni, Magic Flute
Lalo, Le Roi d'Ys
Tchaikovsky, Capriccio Italien (and others!)
Shostakovich, Festive Overture


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've long been a fan of the concert overture, and often when I set up a formal listening session, I'll program first an overture followed by a concerto and then a symphony, often selecting the three items according to some related theme. Below are a couple of my favorite overtures that Talk Classical folks should visit if they do not yet know them:

Peter Boyer "Celebration Overture"
Samuel Barber "Overture to _The School for Scandal_"
Leonard Bernstein "Overture to _Candide_"
Ralph Vaughn Williams "Overture to _The Wasps_"
Beethoven "_Egmont _Overture"
Brahms "Academic Festival Overture" and "Tragic Overture"
Mendelssohn "_The Hebrides _Overture"
Havergal Brian "Comedy Overture: _The Tinker's Wedding_"
Arnold Bax "Festival Overture"
Uuno Klami "Nummisuutarit-alkusoitto" ("_The Cobblers on the Heath_, Overture")
Étienne Nicolas Méhul "Overture: _La Chasse du Jeune Henri_"
Dmitri Shostakovich "Festive Overture"

Of course there are many more. But part of the joy of our hobby is exploring musical byways. So ... go on and explore.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Top ten overtures, from a voting game elsewhere. Not my personal list, for sure!

1 - Wagner: Tannhauser Overture
2 - Mendelssohn: The Hebrides (Fingal's Cave)
3 - Mozart: Marriage of Figaro Overture
4 - Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture
5 - Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3
6 - Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
7 - Wagner: Mastersingers of Nuremberg Overture
8 - Mozart: Don Giovanni Overture
9 - Rossini: La Gazza Ladra, Overture
10 - Verdi: La Forza del destino Overture


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My no. 1 at the moment: Die Schöpfung by Haydn. 
Giulio Cesare and Solomon overtures by Handel
Grand overture by Giuliani (stretching the definition a little)
Romeo and Juliet overture by Tchaikovsky
La Clemenza di Tito and Die Zauberflöte by Mozart
Die Freischütz by Weber

Will have to think some more about others I enjoy....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Malcolm Arnold's Tam O'Shanter and Peterloo overtures. 
And of course his A Grand, Grand Overture for three vaccum cleaners, floor polisher and concert band.




 :lol:


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Don't forget the overture Donna Diana by Reznicek - one that sticks relentlessly in the mind after a single hearing.


----------

